# Searching for a horse called Montego Bay (Monte)



## eventer28 (17 May 2017)

I sold Monte about 6 years ago (he is now 12), when I lived in Leeds/Bradford area to a lady over near Hull and would really like to know how he is getting on. He is 16.2hh bay with a small star - registered Montego Bay with AES and according to AES website he is currently owned by Jacqueline Walker. Would anyone know Jacqueline Walker and Monte/ Monty


----------



## popsdosh (18 May 2017)

eventer28 said:



			I sold Monte about 6 years ago (he is now 12), when I lived in Leeds/Bradford area to a lady over near Hull and would really like to know how he is getting on. He is 16.2hh bay with a small star - registered Montego Bay with AES and according to AES website he is currently owned by Jacqueline Walker. Would anyone know Jacqueline Walker and Monte/ Monty
		
Click to expand...

Why dont you contact AES and see if they will pass on your contact to the owner the office is very helpful.. The law precludes them giving you their details unless they allow it.


----------



## eventer28 (18 May 2017)

Thanks will do that


----------

